# My track.....so far



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,I finally got everything I needed in this week to start my track.I was able to hammer out quite a bit this evening after work.

Basically,the track is the "Commercial 68" from Greg Brauns site.I swapped out all of the 15"r turns on the ends for the 18" turns,and added some 15's that were 12's in the original track plan.The thing in the middle of the table to the left is one of those 48 car cases in case you were wondering.

We raced on it for a few hours this evening,and I was real happy with it.The 18's are outstanding,VERY happy with those.I like the really long straights,and tho there are not a lot of twists and turns,it has enough to make make it interesting and keep you on your toes.Plus there is some open space where I can get in some scenery and some structures.

I think I am going to stick with this one.I need to brace the table legs a bit.Monday morning I will head out and pick up some 1/4" sheetrock and start what will be the fun task of inlaying the whole track.Over time,I will pull out sections and glue and paint them.

On a side note,I MUST order in some 120ohm resistors this week,The JL cars I have are about zero fun with the 45 ohm Parmas.I thought it would be different with some wider turns,but apparently not.

Anyways,that's it,for the moment.Constructive critiques are MORE then welcome!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Nice Layout!!!*

Hi Mike :wave: 
There is only one thing I would change.........I would have had you build that in my garage :tongue: That looks like a fantastic layout! I wouldnt change anything, except movin it to my house! When ya gonna invite me over to run on it? Thanks for lettin' us see your sweet layout.

Havin' a Ball in Daytona Beach
Larry


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking good Mike! Keep us posted as to your progress. (Wish I had that kinda space.) 

Trev


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Very Nice.*

Nice layout Mike. I wish I had the space to do one like that. Keep updating with pics as you progress. One of the best parts of this hobby is checking out the cool stuff others are doing. About the 120 ohm resistors... I got'em and I think they are great. I don't have JL chassis. Just old style NOS and with those it's much better. Instead of the controller being like an on-off switch, now it's got more of a range. Just my humble opinion....dave


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

those 18" curves look nice and fast! Can't wait to see more pics! 

**daydreams of space**


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike, :thumbsup: That is a real nice looking setup. :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks "zippy", Mike! (don't skimp on the retaining-wall padding) 
I love* the double hairpin on the far end!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Looks "zippy", Mike! (don't skimp on the retaining-wall padding)


Retaining walls? Whatever for? Maybe you can have contests to see how far someone can fling a G Plus car. (Bonus points for style) :hat:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys.

My son and I have done a few million laps on it,and we both agree that this layout is a keeper,we're not changing a thing.LOVE those straights!!!!!

Definetly need some padding on the far wall tho.We've been lucky so far and haven't destroyed any cars against it yet.The night is young tho.

What do you guys suggest I use to wall the track in around the outside of the table???? Last time I used plywood.There must be something easier to work with then that.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> What do you guys suggest I use to wall the track in around the outside of the table???? Last time I used plywood.There must be something easier to work with then that. Mike


I just used 1x6 planks, but I wanted a little meat there in case I have to store my table on its side. If you don't need to worry about that, you can try some thin hardboard or masonite.
Trev


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,I seemed to resolve the controller issue.It wasn't the controllers,it was the fact that I haven't run most of my cars in about 6 weeks.A little cleaning and oiling,and the JL cars work great with the 45 Ohm Parmas.And the G Plus,new and vintage,are outta site!!!!!!!
Still isn't stopping me from going with 4 120s and 4 45's tho.I'll order those in this week.

I had originally wanted to do this with all wide turns.But after logging in quite a few hours of racing on this setup with my son,the few smaller radius turns that I have add just the right amount of driving challenge I wanted.

Tomorrow is "inlay day",as I am off from work.Pics will follow.

Mike


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool track!!! I wanna see a pic of the twisty end!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Here is a pic of the other end of the track,as per your request.

Not the twistiest twistys,but it seems to level the long straightaways out a bit.

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> .A little cleaning and oiling,and the JL cars work great with the 45 Ohm Parmas.


Are you talking Tjets or XTs? I tried the 45s with my tjets, and there's just no way they'd ever make it thru the twisties. I went back to the cheepo plastic set controllers when I'm running JLTjets.

What're you doing that I aint?

Trev

PS Thanx for the pic of the other end...I was wondering what was down there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Both.

Compared to the stock controllers,the power band is a lot smoother.The stock controller was like a series of on/off switches that made the car wheelie out of the slot.

The 45's are not that great on the lowest end of the power band tho.Had to feather it through the twisting turns.Took a few laps to get used to,but once you did it was pretty good.
I'll also add that I wasn't using brakes.It would probably be a totally different ball game if I was.


Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Mike, how tall did you make your table? I was going with something taller than what Braun states. I thought the 30 something inches he talks about is just too short for me to really enjoy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

My son measured our kitchen table height,which is 30",and that is what I went with.

I want to keep it kid friendly too as there will more then likely be a lot of kids using it too.

Maybe I'm so used to building sets on the floor back in the day,but I like it a little low.FOr me at least,it makes it a little easier to see what is going on and allows me to control my cars a bit better.

Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

After doing some measuring in the planning stages, I decided I wanted it 36" at least. I've got some things that would work great as risers for kids and would go around the track for the most part plus there won't be any kids using this thing unless I'm with them (mine or anybody else's).


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is a really nice layout. Love those straights and the twisty parts look just challenging enough. Great start.

I went with a 24" height because I like to be looking down on the track while sitting. I feel I can see the fishtails and the car overall looking down in them. Also it is easier to reach the cars when they fly off the track.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*How high are you?*

As far as track height goes: Look to standards to see what suits your needs; A desk is usually 29-30" tall. A common counter top is usually 33-34", which is what we used for track tables in our club. It's pretty easy for an average guy (6') to lean over a track that is between 32"-34" and reach cars. Any lower and you get a "charlie-horse" in your thigh reaching across the track.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Like micyou03, my track table surface is about 25" from the floor so I can sit in a lawn chair and still see the track well.

My track table also folds against the wall, so if it were higher, the width of the table with controller stations would be a bit more limited.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I like looking down on the cars as well.I usually stand on a milk crate.I can see and control the cars through the turns better.

Next time I was thinking of building the table with 9 foot legs.Then to race you would have to ride a 12 foot unicycle around the outside.OPens up a whole new realm of possibilites for the slot car hobby.

Hobby Talk:The candy bar of all internet forums.
Hobby Talk satisfies you.


Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Next time I was thinking of building the table with 9 foot legs.Then to race you would have to ride a 12 foot unicycle around the outside.OPens up a whole new realm of possibilites for the slot car hobby


Better build those retaining walls high then. Plus, as AFXtoo mentioned in another post, ya better hire a monkey to throw the cars back up to ya. (just don't run him over with the unicycle...they hate that)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't forget the 18' ceilings!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

We might as well make this fantasy track a challenge and in addition to the unicycles, require participants to drive with their non-dominant hand (if you're rightie, drive with your left).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Now thats just being silly.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah, and if they're offered greasy foods or sticky foods, that would compound the problem. It would be better to throw them empty promises of potty breaks and sunlight versus food.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

LOL...

I _am_ a desk jockey but not considered management. I'll take from your comment that you believe I have what it takes. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike,
Sure did turn out nice. Love those straight aways! :thumbsup: rr


----------

